# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  إعلان الفائزين بجوائز جامعة الزقازيق العلمية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

اعتمد مجلس جامعة الزقازيق في اجتماعه أمس برئاسة د. خالد عبد الباري أسماء الفائزين بجوائز الجامعة العلمية ( التقديرية والتشجيعية والتقديرية وأفضل رسالة دكتوراه وأفضل رسالة ماجستير في التخصصات المختلفة ) لأعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم حيث فازت بجائزة الجامعة التقديرية في العلوم الطبية د. أماني رشاد ابو السعود الأستاذ المتفرغ بكلية الطب البشري .

     وحصل خمسة علي الجوائز التشجيعية ، حيث فاز بها كل من د.أمل سعيد عبد العظيم الشال الأستاذ المساعد بكلية الطب البشري في العلوم الطبية ، ود.وجيه صبحي عبد الرحيم الأستاذ المساعد بكلية الطب البيطري في العلوم الزراعية والبيطرية، وفاز د.أحمد عبد الرحمن إسماعيل الأستاذ المساعد بكلية العلوم في العلوم الأساسية ، ود.هيثم سعد محمد رمضان المدرس بكلية الهندسة في العلوم الهندسية والتكنولوجيا المتقدمة، *ود.شيماء عبد الغني عطا لله الاستاذ المساعد بكلية الحقوق في العلوم الاجتماعية .*
    أما بالنسبة لجائزة أفضل رسالة دكتوراه ، فقد فاز بها كل من د.مني حامد إبراهيم محمد المدرس بكلية الطب البشري في العلوم الطبية ، ود.عبد الله فكري عبد الله المدرس بكلية الطب البيطري  ود.نادر ماهر صبحي المدرس بكلية الطب البيطري في العلوم الزراعية والبيطرية، و د.أحمد عبد الشهيد محمد حنيش المدرس بكلية العلوم في العلوم الأساسية

وأفضل رسالة ماجيستير ، فاز بها كل من م.م نهي السيد محمود رضوان المدرس المساعد بكلية التمريض في العلوم الطبية ، م.م .إيمان وجيه السيد الهادي المدرس المساعد بكلية الطب البيطري في العلوم الزراعية والبيطرية ، و م.م .محمد السيد مصطفي سعد المدرس المساعد بكلية الهندسة في العلوم الهندسية والتكنولوجية المتقدمة، وم.م.محمد حسن السيد محمد عرفة المدرس المساعد بكلية الآداب، في العلوم الاجتماعية .
و يتقدم المركز الإعلامى بالتهنئة وأجمل التمنيات بالتوفيق

المصدر 
http://www.zu.edu.eg/ZuDetails.aspx?ID=551

----------

